#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to startup 2003 outllook

## Reema

Hi everyine,

Can anybody out there tell me how to use outlook inbox 2003 to start straight away on switch on.Please tell me how to set outlook 2003 to display my Inbox.

Thanks

----------


## martindwilson

Tools>Options>Other>Advanced Options.  Select the starting folder there

----------

